
When Mental-Health Experts, Not Police, Are the First Responders - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-mental-health-experts-not-police-are-the-first-responders-1543071600
======
TheSpiceIsLife
Haven’t read full article because of paywall, but I get a gist.

A mate in a city I used to live, a mental health expert himself, mentioned
that when mental health experts are first responders they have a tendency to
shoot fewer people, and get shot at less often.

Recently I’ve been advocating that police attendances should also require at
least one public legal expert / mental health expert to attend.

Police are trained to respond with escalating force. Fair enough, someone in
society has to be delegated that responsibly. But it should be tempered by the
attendance of those who are trained in public health, safety, and legal
advocacy.

